# My first nano (UPDATE 7-19 new pics)



## ren (May 19, 2010)

Update!
so my girlfriend did me a favor and went to Chinatown to pick me up these:
5 cherry shrimp 1 moss ball 1 java moss 1 nerite snail

would anyone know what other plants i can put in my tank?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Anubias (I suggest nana or nana petite for this sized tank)
Most other mosses


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## stimpy (May 27, 2010)

have you considered putting in a substrate like driftwood? the moss will look really nice growing on top of it. you can fasten the moss on by putting mesh over a branch


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

Update:
So much for an update nothing hasnt really changed im mean the anacharis have started to grow more stems. As for the rest of the plants i really see no change. The banana plant started growing algae on them so as soon as the red shrimp went in they went straight to cleaning that up. Since my last update i had gotten a huge ball of java moss, i had some planaria living in it so i set it aside in another glass contain hoping they would all die off.
Yesterday and monday i was around my local marina and the beach(i like long walks on the beach:icon_mrgr). I found a lot of driftwood to work with and now the boiling process begins.... i want it im my tank already!!!*jeez im soo impatient*.........
As for changing the scape im actually playing the waiting game. When my girlfriend got me shrimp i had 2 extra baby shrimp in the bag and also in the moss ball(sneeky critters). So as soon as they become redder? err bigger ill rescape. ps im starting to get annoyed at how the tank looks im itching to redo it badly well ill post pictures up later.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Since you are from NY the waters are most likely polluted, I would not recommend adding it to the tank. How big is the tank?

-Caton


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

well here are the pictures i said id put up



































does anyone know what plant this is? it was tangled up in my java moss






















































the newest addition to my tank..

THE PIECE DE RESISTANCE!! - what i believe are shrimp eggs..








do you see the little sac of bubbles in front of the plant??









there are 2 sacs here, one in between the banana fingers and one just hanging outside

i'm pretty sure these are eggs, what do you guys think? i'm stumped on what to do since my tank is already up to capacity. any advice on how take care of them if they actually do hatch? i read that i would have to put aquarium salt in for them to fully develop


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

Caton said:


> Since you are from NY the waters are most likely polluted, I would not recommend adding it to the tank. How big is the tank?
> 
> -Caton


i think that its about 3.5 gals. i just converted a vase into a tank


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*Update!!*

hey everybody its been a while since i posted any pictures. i had quite a mishap right before i was suppose to update. well long story short i rushed changing the water and most of my stock died :icon_mad: stupid me! i lost all the glass shrimp and 2 cherry shrimp. what a newbie thing to do:icon_mad: like i said i was waiting on the baby cherry shrimp grow larger. after that happened i went into chinatown again and bought 3 more shrimp and did a rescape. i def went overboard with tying up the java moss on the wood. LOL i basically trimmed the anacharis down tied some moss and java moss to the wood and moved around things oh and some much for "Piece de Resistance" aka the eggs that were suck to the banana plants and among other things. They were snail eggs! how dumb of me i guess i should read up on some more things. oh and excuse the floating bit of plant matter anyway enough of me babbling on and on here it is..... any questions or comments would be appreciated


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Is that a rock tied to the driftwood?


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

LOL why is there a rock tied to the driftwood?

Great looking tank BTW.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

TLE041 said:


> LOL why is there a rock tied to the driftwood?
> 
> Great looking tank BTW.


I'm going to guess that it is to weigh down the wood.

Cute tank.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

It's a nice looking tank, but the equipment in it kind of distracts from the look. I have a small cylindrical tank and I used a UGF in it to cut down on the clutter inside. At the very least I would probably rearrange the decor and plants to try to hide some of it a bit better.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

yeah thats def a rock to weigh down the piece of wood LOL the piece of wood was actually super light i was hoping it would sink eventually but i guess not. anyway it was hard to find wood that that would fit into my tank, when i bought real driftwood it took up a lot of space. ill most likely throw it in my goldfish tank with some moss and more java ferm. 
i should have covered that with moss hehehe. right after i finished rescaping err i should have tied the rock to the wood then covered it with moss but i felt too lazy to do it. also i def want to change out some of the plants in the tank im starting to get sick of looking at them.. does anyone have spare plants



wendyjo said:


> It's a nice looking tank, but the equipment in it kind of distracts from the look. I have a small cylindrical tank and I used a UGF in it to cut down on the clutter inside. At the very least I would probably rearrange the decor and plants to try to hide some of it a bit better.


i felt the same way about the way my plants were set up ill just wait a week or two for the moss to grow.

really i heard those are the worst filters anyone can use. any specs or pictures on your UGF?



dj2005 said:


> I'm going to guess that it is to weigh down the wood.
> 
> Cute tank.


Thanks


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

UGF's are old fashioned, and in my opinion NOT the best filters out there as alot of debris can get trapped under the grid. But in a small tank with a very light bioload (my tank houses a single female betta) the can be a good choice. The tank I got came with the UGF but they're not that hard to piece together either - you need a grid which you can make out of alot of different materials, a riser tube, an air pump and airstone. Here's the kit I have:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3107806

Here's my actual tank - I had to add heating to it so I used 2 of the 7 watt flat mini heaters and put them under the gravel. I've tried to hide the cords from the heaters as much as possible. If you look at the left side of the first pic, on the inside of the tank you can sort of see the black heater cords running up the side of the tank. They are held tightly together side by side with a cable tie to keep them both nice and linear with the side of the tank, and I used plants as best I could to hide them. The reddish brown plant is fake, and I think it’s perfectly fine to use a fake plant here and there to hide cords and equipment cause you just can’t always find a real plant to do the job. 

On the outside of the tank I used a fabric color that blends with the wall and made a sleeve for the cords. Just fabric and some Velcro is all I used but you can see it looks so much better than seeing the cords themselves – and it hides the cords both on the outside of the tank but also when looking in the tank. The pump is attached to the back of the bookcase the tank is sitting on with some velcro as well, so it's out of the way and not visible.

I plan to replace the green airstone with a white one as soon as I get to the pet store.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

wendyjo said:


> UGF's are old fashioned, and in my opinion NOT the best filters out there as alot of debris can get trapped under the grid. But in a small tank with a very light bioload (my tank houses a single female betta) the can be a good choice. The tank I got came with the UGF but they're not that hard to piece together either - you need a grid which you can make out of alot of different materials, a riser tube, an air pump and airstone. Here's the kit I have:
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3107806
> 
> ...


 hmm the only problem i find with a UGF is theirs always going to be a riser tube which i hate. when i first had a goldfish in a bowl i had one it was fugly as hell thank god i've done way with that set up. thanks for the info btw i like your tank


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

anyone know how many cherry shrimp you can stock in this 3.5g?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

ren said:


> anyone know how many cherry shrimp you can stock in this 3.5g?


Usually ten per gallon is safe. I would add about ten and then have them colonize.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*Update 7-2-10!!!*

its been a while since i have been on so heres my update 
i picked up this light bulb from petco called ultra sun (6500k 10 watt compact bulb)
so basically plants grew in a lot more 
i lost 1 shrimp :icon_cry: wahhh and i have a crazy snail infestation i thought i would never say this but i hate the snails in my tank all they do it eat and have kids LOL
anyway im updating now to show you guys what it would look like before a rescape again 
sorry about the stuff around the tank questions comments appreciated thanks


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice. Sponge filter looks alot cleaner, do you have a rounder/more cylindrical sponge?


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

those are nice red cherry shrimp. whered you get em?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

very nice tank! I'm thinking about making my own cylinder soon and its good that i've stumbled on this site, quite a few people on here are doing this


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice RCS and moss growth!!

You can eliminate the snails with an Assassin Snail. It has a cone-shaped shell with yellow and brown stripes and it will actually eat the other snails.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Is that sword some sort of mini/pygmy version? I have a sword in my 65g and the leaves are a foot long. If it's a regular sword, you may want to think about replacing it with something that will stay smaller.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

PinoyBoy said:


> Nice. Sponge filter looks alot cleaner, do you have a rounder/more cylindrical sponge?


i actually due it a dinky yellow sponge but havent been home to really change it but im looking in getting a fluval edge prefilter well see



albirdy said:


> those are nice red cherry shrimp. whered you get em?


thanks their actually three drifferent shrimp 2 are real RCS ones a sakura and i think the other is a wild type 
the shrimp i got them from this place in chinatown called win tropical its the best place to go for shrimp i guess going on a mission to buy shrimp is worth it my girlfriend thinks other wise anyway theirs no other place around my way that sells these little guys



Newman said:


> very nice tank! I'm thinking about making my own cylinder soon and its good that i've stumbled on this site, quite a few people on here are doing this


thanks dude yeah i started seeing more spring up perhaps well have a huge following...



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Nice RCS and moss growth!!
> 
> You can eliminate the snails with an Assassin Snail. It has a cone-shaped shell with yellow and brown stripes and it will actually eat the other snails.


thanks man yeah surprisingly the lights been helping a lot yeah i know i def need one or two 
ANYONE HAVE ONE/2?



Sharkfood said:


> Is that sword some sort of mini/pygmy version? I have a sword in my 65g and the leaves are a foot long. If it's a regular sword, you may want to think about replacing it with something that will stay smaller.


its actually a amazon sword i had it in my goldfish tank but it got abused
so i added in the tank to try and nurse it but its taking forever to grow 
is it naturally light green or darker? 
yeah i def want to change up my stock and put it back into my goldifsh tank


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*Update*

so i took a little trip to chinatown after i went shopping and i picked up a few shrimp. im hoping i have a few males (fingers crossed)so hopefully by the end of the summer i can have a growing colony.
after my last update i had a white worm problem i think they were nematodes. i tried the whole cutting back on feeding , doing water changes, and even cleaning the floor. all that didnt help at all so i got annoyed looking at them wiggling around in the gravel that i ended up cleaning the tank and using a fresh batch to eco-complete. oh and my super large snail colony they got the boot. 
i got rid of that huge black prefilter and put in a yellow finer mesh one i think it was from a hair curler hey it worked and also i put in a bag of carbon in the filter 
i took out most of the plants but left the piece of wood with the java moss on it and put in anubia nana, a moss ball, reused a java fern from this tank and my other tank. other than that i didnt really care to rescape was kind of in a hurry next week ill definitely do one.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

*Update 7-19*








































































































































i finally go the time to rescape but just been lazy to update so here goes. i picked up a couple of plants from *ValorG *some Pygmy Chain Swords, Rotala Macrandra red, Rotala Macrandra green some lovely Polygonum sp. Kawagoeanum, Rotala Vietnam, and Limnophila aromatica. finally some added color to my little tank. a week later which was yesterday i picked up a few CRS from Valor again. i did start to notice that one of my swords is melting hopefully it will bounce back well see. as you can tell most of the plants started to fill in a little im looking into running co2 for the tank WOW i just realized that one of my shrimp died over night and 3 other shrimp are eating him wow i thought they dont cannibalize but anything goes i guess 
well guys enjoy!!!!


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

well what do you guys think? comments appreciated


----------



## spunjin (Apr 7, 2009)

Now it is looking like a planted nano. Be prepared to trim and replant or rehouse your stems. They grow fast. I really like what you did with the vase. Wonderful idea.


----------

